# Planning a trip to Rome & Paris



## jennzhadi (May 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm planning a vacation from Bangkok to Rome, and then from Paris back to Bangkok (or any other cheaper solution, e.g. Amsterdam, Zurich, etc.) cos I'm visiting a friend in Rome. Have been looking around at Turkish Air for cheap air ticket and I still feel it's a little bit expensive, though it's already the cheapest amongst Emirates, or any other airlines.

So I'd like to ask some advice for you guys who are Italians or French, perhaps you could help me out by giving some solution? Maybe instead of Rome, I could just fly to elsewhere like Milan if that could be cheaper? I've not visited Europe before so I'm kind of stabbing in the dark here... Any insights or tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## The Mynah (Mar 5, 2011)

Flight prices to Europe have risen horrendously in the last year. Good luck!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You may find that you can get a slightly better price if you do the Paris leg first. If you combined that with Amsterdam you may be able to save more than going to Rome as both KLM and Air France are partners so that is where the savings may come from.


----------

